# Megs Wheel Brightener



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just got q uestion about this wheel cleaner. I hear really good things about and at different dilutions is great from pretty much any wheel state. However I have read that its not safe to use on wheels that have been scuffed. My wheels have a few scuffs here n there from various stone marksings to be clipping the curb on the car park is megs safe to use or would you not recomend it.

What sort of dilution should i use?

H


----------



## EssexBoyRacer (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe consider a non acidic type wheel cleaner.

I use Autobrite acid free wheel cleaner diluted 10:1 for normal cleaning and Wonder wheels (probably the strongest acidic cleaner you can get!) for really bad hard to clean wheels - this should only be done the once, after you get them clean you polish and seal them and the should be a breeze to clean after that.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

continual use of WB on scuffed rims I would think will probably not help the lacquer around those areas in terms on speeding up how quick it begins to lift. A one off application at 4:1 will be fine to get your wheels clean and after as above lay down some protection so next time should be alot easier with a more gentle cleaner such as your normal shampoo.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

EssexBoyRacer said:


> Wonder wheels (probably the strongest acidic cleaner you can get!)


Apart from the Autobrite Extra Strong Wheel Acid (24% hydrochloric acid)... :doublesho very good stuff though.


----------



## JamesScudder (Apr 24, 2007)

my wheels have great big grazes in them and ive been using this stuff on them 2/3 times a week now for a while and they have been fine and these are cheap wolfrace wheels


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

I would say mixed 10:1 it should be OK. If you clean your wheels regularly though you shouldn't need it - i only ever use it on other people's cars that don't get washed one year to the next. A weeks worth of brake dust should shift easily with just regular shampoo (CG's citrus wash in my case) 10:1 in a spray bottle.


----------



## JamesScudder (Apr 24, 2007)

adb said:


> I would say mixed 10:1 it should be OK. If you clean your wheels regularly though you shouldn't need it - i only ever use it on other people's cars that don't get washed one year to the next. A weeks worth of brake dust should shift easily with just regular shampoo (CG's citrus wash in my case) 10:1 in a spray bottle.


I only use mine regularly cos my car seems to chuck up SH!t loads of brake dust, think im using cheap brake pads thats my issue


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Meguiar's Wheel Brightener* (pH 5) - is formulated with Hydrofluoric acid that is a solution of hydrogen fluoride in water. It is corrosive, and highly poisonous. Skin contact with concentrated hydrofluoric acid or inhalation of its vapour has caused many serious injuries, even death. Concentrated solutions of hydrofluoric acid pass quickly through the skin and cause deep, painful burns. Dilute solutions also penetrate the skin, but it does not give the immediate burning sensation caused by the concentrated form of the acid, a user may tend to be less aware of the contact with the acid.

It also has the unique ability to dissolve almost all inorganic oxides. In the human body, hydrofluoric acid reacts with calcium and damages nerves, bone, and several organs including the heart and kidneys - *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrofluoric_acid*

*Note-* by adding water to an acid it becomes more acidic not less (Hydrolysis)


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yikes, after reading that I will have to be even more careful around my wheel brightener. Good job I don't use it often!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Hence why I always wear vinyl gloves!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

TOGWT said:


> *Note-* by adding water to an acid it becomes more acidic not less (Hydrolysis)


So I can buy a small drop of Wheel Brightener and add it to a gallon of water and it will become super strength?

The main bit to be concerned with with any wheel acid that is diluted using water is to ensure that the dilution is only ever used on cold wheels. The water used to dilute the wheel cleaning solution can evapourate at a much quicker rate than the acid that it is diluting, and you end up with just the acid reacting with your rims.

The same rule applies to adding warm or hot water to Wheel Brightener to dilute it down, again you can end up with just the strong acid on your wheels.

I use wheel brightener through a pump sprayer now, as I find that this keeps my face away from the area being sprayed, and also tends to spray more of a liquid, than just a mist of product that may become airbourne.

It is a good product when used correctly though:thumb:


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

At the end of the day you have to use your head when working with cleaning products!?!

If it is strong enough to remove even the most stubborn of brake dustand road grime stains then it is obviously not going to be the product you would use to bath in now is it!?!

I have been using WB for a while now and never had any issues with skin or breathing afterwards. Not been using gloves at all but simply took care in spraying it and not too much of it either.


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Does WB foam up when u spray it... for example like the Auto Glym Stuff? or is just a simple mist or water spray?

Would think that something with a slight foam to it would cling better to the rim and work for longer.


H


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

I use the Meg's foaming spray head to do just that but if you use a normal spray head then you dont get any foam. You take your choice on what to use but personally it has to be the foam head for sure!


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

bpsmith said:


> I use the Meg's foaming spray head to do just that but if you use a normal spray head then you dont get any foam. You take your choice on what to use but personally it has to be the foam head for sure!


Damn -i wish i had ordered the foam head now. I find i have to agitate the WB to get it to work. It is lethal stuff though isn't it. Wouldn't fancy an eye full :doublesho


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

I have done more damage with the Karcher taking the skin off my hand when rinsing a bit of grit off. That will teach me to swill the back of my hand with it on full (by mistake) as it took a strip of skin 8cm long and 2mm wide off and took weeks to heal!!!

Just stayed away from the WB whilst healing though as not a good combo...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

bpsmith said:


> I have done more damage with the Karcher taking the skin off my hand when rinsing a bit of grit off. That will teach me to swill the back of my hand with it on full (by mistake) as it took a strip of skin 8cm long and 2mm wide off and took weeks to heal!!!
> 
> Just stayed away from the WB whilst healing though as not a good combo...


Ouch! :doublesho


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> Hence why I always wear vinyl gloves!


A better choice of gloves would be those made out of Polyethylene or Butyl Rubber (Note- this acid is used to etch glass, vinyl gloves will offer little if any protection)


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

bpsmith said:


> I have done more damage with the Karcher taking the skin off my hand when rinsing a bit of grit off. That will teach me to swill the back of my hand with it on full (by mistake) as it took a strip of skin 8cm long and 2mm wide off and took weeks to heal!!!
> 
> Just stayed away from the WB whilst healing though as not a good combo...


I'm glad someone else has done this. I tried to jetwash something in my left hand and narrowly missed hitting my hand by my thumb. It took off around an inch of skin and i'm sure the damage would have been worse if the angle of attack had been greater. :doublesho


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

You want a pair of Unger Neoprene Gloves


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

If its to windy its maybe even a good idea to use a face mask cause of the vapors


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

enigma1992 said:


> I'm glad someone else has done this. I tried to jetwash something in my left hand and narrowly missed hitting my hand by my thumb. It took off around an inch of skin and i'm sure the damage would have been worse if the angle of attack had been greater. :doublesho


Not the only one then, thank God!

Took a while to heal too and have a nice Detailing Scar to show off now too!

:lol:


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

noob question. but how do you use the product. spray on and leave it foe a few minutes and blast off or does it need brushing aswell. or is that gonna melt


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

bullit said:


> noob question. but how do you use the product. spray on and leave it foe a few minutes and blast off or does it need brushing aswell. or is that gonna melt


Yes, essentially it is a spray on, dwell and rinse off product. Dwell time is short 30-60secs IIRC. Although the recommended dilution is 4:1, I feel a 10:1 dilution with a foaming spray head is safer and just as effective. It is a powerful cleaner but also a dangerous one (to your own health as well as the wheels) for all the reasons previously mentioned.


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

thankyou. i dont really wanna be brushing it all over myself lol


----------

